# Stoeger 2000 update



## turkeyshoot (Jan 24, 2007)

Having decided to buy a Stoeger 2000 semi - auto I went to Scheels today. they had several of these guns on display. The first thing I noticed was that three of them had raised barrel ribs like the Benelli M2. The rest had the old style flat barrel rib. The salesman said that all 2007 2000 semi-auto's will have the raised rib like the Benelli. Needless to say I bought one with the raised rib.


----------



## the chop (Jan 10, 2007)

i was looking at one last weekend at the scheels in fargo. seems to handle nice. let me know how it shoots. in a recent waterfowling mag it says the stoeger 2000 is a super deal for the price.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I love the crap out of my 2000! I use it for upland hunting, and it's nice and light for lugging around all day, but it's also super-reliable. I've never had it jam in 2 1/2 years of use/abuse.


----------



## irelandstevo (Feb 2, 2007)

Bought one recently, points very nicely and flawless cycling with everything over 28g. Clay loads would jam very frequently due to what seems to be insufficient recoil to operate the action succesfully.


----------

